
Activists hack ISIS mailing list hours after it was claimed to be unhackable - SonicSoul
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/isis-hacked-propaganda-amaq-mailing-list-emails-subscribers-published-islamic-state-online-caliphate-a8049771.html
======
zaarn
>[x] claims [thing] is unhackable

>internet hacks [thing]

What an unfortunate and absolutely unpredictable series of events.

------
dovik
Real title is « Muslim activists hack Isis mailing list hours after terrorists
claimed it was unhackable ». Why change it?

~~~
vanattab
When I try copying the full title into the title box of the submit form it
says that the original title is 8 characters to long so my guess is the OP
removed the extraneous words so he/she could post it.

~~~
SonicSoul
yep too long. i don't get why it's capped at 80, this comes up all the time

------
hnarn
Seeing as this is "Hacker News" and The Independent is utter garbage it would
be nice with some technical depth on how the actual hack was performed. Does
anyone know if it's available anywhere? Even if it's "just" some old, known
vulnerability that was exploited in a non-updated piece of mailing list
software, it's still interesting.

~~~
cisanti
The post wall still interesting showing the information war between sides and
where they gather. The fact that UK citizens are do active is alarming to say
the least.

------
skc
We should probably spare a thought for those ISIS system admins then if
anything we've read about how ISIS operates is anything to go by

~~~
ptaipale
For me, the thought I spare is "good riddance". Yes, heartless, but when daesh
kills its dedicated own, I'm not shedding much tears. What I care about is
stopping it from killing and enslaving others.

~~~
icebraining
They may be "others". Unsurprisingly, ISIS is known to force people to work
for them.

------
Eridrus
So, rather than let intel agencies / law enforcement hack it and watch what is
going on, they hacked it and then let them know?

Really not sure being a vigilante in such a "hot" space for law enforcement is
useful.

